# Vapemail stuck at Witpos



## UnholyMunk (13/1/15)

I ordered myself a Kayfun lite clone from cloudhouse vapor in France in October. According to La Poste, it has arrived in South Africa (they can't tell me which port, but I'd assume Witpos), but I can't seem to track it anywhere and my local post office has been less than helpful. I've tried phoning their help line and emailing their customer support, but I can't get hold of anyone! I'm scared my vapemail is lost!  

Has anyone else had any similar experiences? Do you have any advice/contacts you could get me in touch with so that I can finally get my damn Kayfun? 

Thanks


----------



## Riddle (13/1/15)

Hi 

I have the number for witspos at home somewhere. I'll post it here for you when I find it.


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/15)

@UnholyMunk check out this great gem of a post by @TheLongTwitch 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/update-to-the-sapo-strike-important-warning.t6075/page-19#post-171673


----------



## TheLongTwitch (14/1/15)

I hope it helps @UnholyMunk 
and also...

Witspos : 
011 495 0500

Address: 
C/O Northern Parkway, Rouillard St, Ormonde


----------



## UnholyMunk (15/1/15)

Thanks so much for the information guys! I'm mailing Monica from SAPO to see what I can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

